# Quick Question



## Sam Owen (Nov 8, 2010)

(hope this is in the right place) ... over in my neck of the woods (New Zealand), we have heard a bit about the NPP, but not very much about Federal Vision. I had heard/read that although there are some overlaps with people in both groups, that they are essentially different issues. I was over at _SermonAudio.com_ looking for messages speaking about both these things, and found a pile of FV sermons under the NPP heading, more than on the NPP itself.

Is the FV more an American thing? Would that be why we haven't heard much here? And any idea why would SA lump the two together? Is there some confusion over the ins and outs of the two issues? Thanks for any help ... if there are older threads that would explain a lot of this to me to save anyone typing it all out, I would appreciated a link in the right direction 


Thanks all <3


----------



## KMK (Nov 8, 2010)

Here is the Puritanboard Theology Subforum on FV and NPP: http://www.puritanboard.com/f77/

FV, as of now, is more of a Presbyterian issue than a Baptist one. That may be one reason why you don't hear much about it in your circles. FV seems to be talked about more on Puritanbaord because of its equivocation in regards to the Westminster Standards (more so than NPP).


----------



## Sam Owen (Nov 14, 2010)

Thanks!


----------

